# Sunday's Show and Tell...6/2/19



## jd56 (Jun 2, 2019)

Geeze, it's June already!
Riding season!
Picking season too!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Got this Radio Flyer 18 for my grandson.
Also did some bike accessory trading for this 7" x 4" Jet plane ornament.











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2019)

A big thanks to @ZE52414 for selling me this 1955 girls blue Phantom. I still need to detail/service but this thing rides smooth as butter. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 2, 2019)

Nothing special, but got a new phone yesterday. Old phone was almost out of memory, which caused some functions to stop working. 
Upgraded from the LG Stylo 3 to the LG Stylo 4 (double the amount of memory.)  
New one seems to have a better camera, which will come in handy for taking pics to post on the CABE.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2019)

Pretty good week for junk...A 1952 hetchin bike, Dedham art pottery bowl, cool 1940’s chronograph pilots watch, indian baskets ,,weird knife...arts and crafts Overbeck Pottery humidor arts crafts tile...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2019)

I was driving down a back road this week and spotted this in a free pile.  I put some air in the tires and cleaned it up a bit and took it for a ride.  Its even my size.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 2, 2019)

Picked this rough tonka truck up at All Ford Carlisle yesterday. It’s going to be a parts donor for a RC project. [emoji851]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> Picked this rough tonka truck up at All Ford Carlisle yesterday. It’s going to be a parts donor for a RC project. [emoji851]View attachment 1008392
> View attachment 1008393View attachment 1008394View attachment 1008395
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Making a scale crawler?


----------



## Kstone (Jun 2, 2019)

I finished this goofy sculpture, 
"Paint Me Like One Of Your French Women"

Painting the pattern on the couch took 10 hours. so that was fun....











Aaaaaaaaand oh yeah, I leave for Italy in 4 days!!!!!


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jun 2, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Making a scale crawler?




I have one on a Traxxas E-max and I’m planing on cutting one to make a LWB Clodbuster 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

Kstone said:


> I finished this goofy sculpture,
> "Paint Me Like One Of Your French Women"
> 
> Painting the pattern on the couch took 10 hours. so that was fun....




Your'e  Art / Sculptures  are always really interesting , and fun to look at.   I can tell you put a lot of thought and time into them.    I like this one the best !   Thanks for sharing


----------



## iceman (Jun 2, 2019)

First off,  that Hetchins is a great find, I have always wanted one, but they are hard to find in my size(short). I like the way you found the Cannondale, that’s what makes this sport fun. But the real question is “ how did you get that cow to pose like that ?
I found a few smalls this week my first Delta light it still had batteries in it and They worked, also A neet rack that I do not know what it is off of. If anyone recognizes it please let me know. Enjoy your Sunday ride.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

Picked up Two bikes this week. First , was  a Schwinn Lightweight , for a Friend .   It has been , well ......................." Personalized "   to it's previous owners taste .   I did not meet the person who "Made it Her own "  .    The Stickers are going to be removed , and it will be cleaned , lubed and adjusted for my Friend .   She saw the bike , and Loved it ,  She was the one that made the call to remove the stickers..............................Me...................I kinda liked 'em ! Pic's of 2nd bike will be posted soon .     Ride Safe .


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Jun 2, 2019)

I vote with your friend - the stickers must definitely go! Double basket is an awesome accessory.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 2, 2019)

Miscellaneous items from a local estate sale - boat and airplane models, animal sculptures and banks, wood turnings.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 2, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> Miscellaneous items from a local estate sale - boat and airplane models, animal sculptures and banks, wood turnings.
> 
> View attachment 1008526
> 
> ...



Looks like an old gas powered line-control plane. Cool.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

As Mentioned earlier .   Here are some pic's of the 2nd bike I got this week .     It's not Old , or what I would say ..........................collectable.    I got this from a guy who bought it as an  " Impulse  Buy ".     He let on that he had no real interest in it, and just wanted it GONE !     So , I test rode it ( He met me about 15 Min. from where I live ) .     He Lowered his already stupid low price............for a BUY IT NOW  kinda thing.      Basically I paid about what the Rear Wheel is worth.    Funny Enough this is VERY Stable riding Down Hills ( At Speed ) .    Handles , and pedals pretty good on Flats .   Stops like any coaster brake type bike.   Forget about uphill .     It's not the kinda bike I would gravitate to normally , But it sure attracts a lot of attention .            Ride Safe !


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 2, 2019)

Went to Nor Cal Classic bike and model show in San Jose Ca. yesterday.  Decided to take a few of my vintage bikes.  










Ended up leaving with some great wall hangers!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Picked up Two bikes this week. First , was  a Schwinn Lightweight , for a Friend .   It has been , well ......................." Personalized "   to it's previous owners taste .   I did not meet the person who "Made it Her own "  .    The Stickers are going to be removed , and it will be cleaned , lubed and adjusted for my Friend .   She saw the bike , and Loved it ,  She was the one that made the call to remove the stickers..............................Me...................I kinda liked 'em ! Pic's of 2nd bike will be posted soon .     Ride Safe .
> 
> View attachment 1008450
> 
> ...



Im with you, the stickers are cool. Ask her again


----------



## stoney (Jun 2, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Pretty good week for junk...A 1952 hetchin bike, Dedham art pottery bowl, cool 1940’s chronograph pilots watch, indian baskets ,,weird knife...arts and crafts Overbeck Pottery humidor arts crafts tile...View attachment 1008358
> View attachment 1008359
> 
> View attachment 1008360
> ...




The pilot's watch looks like it has a Don Juan band on it.


----------



## blackcat (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello;
A good weekend in itself.
3 TMs of HARLEY military WLA of origins and a lap apron leatherette NOS for 43WLC.





And a beautiful headbadge of WW1 COLUMBIA MILITARY BIKE 1918 with still his original painting.



Regards;
Serge


----------



## spoker (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> As Mentioned earlier .   Here are some pic's of the 2nd bike I got this week .     It's not Old , or what I would say ..........................collectable.    I got this from a guy who bought it as an  " Impulse  Buy ".     He let on that he had no real interest in it, and just wanted it GONE !     So , I test rode it ( He met me about 15 Min. from where I live ) .     He Lowered his already stupid low price............for a BUY IT NOW  kinda thing.      Basically I paid about what the Rear Wheel is worth.    Funny Enough this is VERY Stable riding Down Hills ( At Speed ) .    Handles , and pedals pretty good on Flats .   Stops like any coaster brake type bike.   Forget about uphill .     It's not the kinda bike I would gravitate to normally , But it sure attracts a lot of attention .            Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1008565
> 
> ...



way kool bike


----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 2, 2019)

Got this today


----------



## bikiba (Jun 2, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> Nothing special, but got a new phone yesterday. Old phone was almost out of memory, which caused some functions to stop working.
> Upgraded from the LG Stylo 3 to the LG Stylo 4 (double the amount of memory.)
> New one seems to have a better camera, which will come in handy for taking pics to post on the CABE.




Hey Jay - most phones have expandable memory capability - so you can add more storage for like $8 with a microsd card. 

On your stylo 3 you can use your thumb or finger, lift up the battery via the small notch at the bottom of the battery compartment. With the metal contacts facing down, slide the *SIM card* into the *SIM card slot*. If you want to add a *microSD card*, slide it into the *slot* above the*SIM card slot*.

I checked and the stylo 4 has a slot too -  ... so you should never run out of memory.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 2, 2019)

The good, the bad and the ugly.....found some stuff to satisfy my addiction. Some to keep....most to flip. The wagon is a Dayton, O made Son-ny. It’s a keeper....my sweetheart has already decorated it. I also bought 13 bikes from one person. A few of what I brought home. The rest I gave to my dad to service and sell in his perpetual front yard sale.













.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2019)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> A good weekend in itself.
> 3 TMs of HARLEY military WLA of origins and a lap apron leatherette NOS for 43WLC.View attachment 1008636View attachment 1008637
> 
> ...



There should be a LOVE button in addition to the like button.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jun 2, 2019)

We buy something Antique almost every week either for the shop or for ourselves and still find things we`ve never had or seen before...Those are my favorite things to find but don`t always match my "Cowboy Stuff". First--- late 1800s- Japanese Bronze Double Dragon Temple Bell Holder- (Bell has been replaced, but long ago) and a late 1800s French Gilded Bronze and Porcelain Inkwell Set with Matching Candle Holder=Louis the 15th Style. Plus two original







 vintage Cowboy movie posters, Hopalong and Johnny Mack Brown and some 20s early Blues and Bluegrass 78s...Was a good week!!! God Bless,----Cowboy


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 2, 2019)

And inside:


----------



## Sven (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> As Mentioned earlier .   Here are some pic's of the 2nd bike I got this week .     It's not Old , or what I would say ..........................collectable.    I got this from a guy who bought it as an  " Impulse  Buy ".     He let on that he had no real interest in it, and just wanted it GONE !     So , I test rode it ( He met me about 15 Min. from where I live ) .     He Lowered his already stupid low price............for a BUY IT NOW  kinda thing.      Basically I paid about what the Rear Wheel is worth.    Funny Enough this is VERY Stable riding Down Hills ( At Speed ) .    Handles , and pedals pretty good on Flats .   Stops like any coaster brake type bike.   Forget about uphill .     It's not the kinda bike I would gravitate to normally , But it sure attracts a lot of attention .            Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1008565
> 
> ...



144 spoke wheels? Truing those wheels ought to be fun.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

Sven said:


> 144 spoke wheels? Truing those wheels ought to be fun.






It looks like it will be a trick to try and clean the hubs too.     Those spokes catch a lot of light .    Can't be fun to lace these up !


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

in picture #4 of @ohdeebee's Post , it shows a Adjustable Wrench.    I looked..............and I found.............what I think is the same as advertised.   I got it with a small group of other old wrenches.    I might have just lucked out !      I had never even noticed !  :eek:            Thanks for posting the pictures ohdeebee !


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 2, 2019)

Better pic for @CURTIS L LINDGREN


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 2, 2019)

ohdeebee said:


> Better pic for @CURTIS L LINDGREN
> 
> View attachment 1008851



Daaaaaaang.................thought I had it !!!!!        Thanks for the close up !


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes great eye...it is a very strange but really comfortable watch band..


stoney said:


> The pilot's watch looks like it has a Don Juan band on it.


----------



## brenluvs2 (Jun 2, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> I vote with your friend - the stickers must definitely go! Double basket is an awesome accessory.



Thank you, I thought the stickers were juvenile so please don't hate me when I ask him for some tassles


----------



## stoney (Jun 2, 2019)

I have had a couple of them on vintage watches, they are a great band. I have a 1975 stainless Rolex Air King I wear everyday.. I have been thinking about putting a Don Juan band on it.


----------



## stoney (Jun 2, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Yes great eye...it is a very strange but really comfortable watch band..





redline1968 said:


> Yes great eye...it is a very strange but really comfortable watch band..




I have a 1975 stainless Rolex Air King I wear everyday day. I have been thinking about putting a Don Juan  band on it. I have had them on a couple of other watches.


----------



## brenluvs2 (Jun 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> As Mentioned earlier .   Here are some pic's of the 2nd bike I got this week .     It's not Old , or what I would say ..........................collectable.    I got this from a guy who bought it as an  " Impulse  Buy ".     He let on that he had no real interest in it, and just wanted it GONE !     So , I test rode it ( He met me about 15 Min. from where I live ) .     He Lowered his already stupid low price............for a BUY IT NOW  kinda thing.      Basically I paid about what the Rear Wheel is worth.    Funny Enough this is VERY Stable riding Down Hills ( At Speed ) .    Handles , and pedals pretty good on Flats .   Stops like any coaster brake type bike.   Forget about uphill .     It's not the kinda bike I would gravitate to normally , But it sure attracts a lot of attention .            Ride Safe !
> 
> View attachment 1008565
> 
> ...



Pictures do not do it justice..... I have had a live view, and it is way more gorgeus than these pictures show


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 2, 2019)

bikiba said:


> Hey Jay - most phones have expandable memory capability - so you can add more storage for like $8 with a microsd card.
> 
> On your stylo 3 you can use your thumb or finger, lift up the battery via the small notch at the bottom of the battery compartment. With the metal contacts facing down, slide the *SIM card* into the *SIM card slot*. If you want to add a *microSD card*, slide it into the *slot* above the*SIM card slot*.
> 
> I checked and the stylo 4 has a slot too -  ... so you should never run out of memory.




So I mentioned to my wife the other day that my phone is telling me it's almost out of space and some things wouldn't work. She said she's been having the same problem, and suggested we get new phones.
I knew about the Stylo 4 having expandable memory, asked my wife if the 3 did as well (thinking it would save money not having to buy new phones)
She said it didn't, and I took her word for it. 
She did seem pretty anxious to get an iphone. Hmmm........  Oh well, what's done is done. Liking the new one so far.

She also told me I'd probably love an iphone if I got one. Cloud storage etc. Don't want one, I like my androids.
And the first thing I did, before downloading the few free apps I use, I deleted probably more than 10 apps that came with it that I won't use.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jun 2, 2019)

Found a couple bikes and a Schwinn catalog.  Men's bike is missing some major parts, and I'll be posting a wanted ad.  Women's bike happens to match a Men's frame that I've been kicking around for several years now, so parts will be transferred once I get the seat post tube fixed (assuming it's possible).  Also picked up a New Departure parts cabinet a few weeks ago (no pictures yet).


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 3, 2019)

All signs should be packed like this...


----------



## catfish (Jun 3, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> All signs should be packed like this...
> 
> View attachment 1009263
> 
> ...



These are popping up everywhere.


----------



## Rollo (Jun 3, 2019)

... Found this '67 coppertone Collegiate on the local CL for $40 bux ...


----------



## gkeep (Jun 4, 2019)

Went to the local monthly Antique Flea market and spotted these little guys. I wonder if you bought them at races painted with your favorite riders jersey colors? This booth was mostly French antiques so I'll bet they came over together.




And who's old enough to remember Space Shoes?? I recall some kids having them on my street in the early 60s and I coveted them, but they really didn't work as well as a pogo stick. My 5 year old mind thought they were so cool, walk like an astronaut and break both your ankles at the same time.



I did buy one item, $5 bucks for one of those made in Western Germany bells with the shamrock on top. Now I need to get another bike together to put it on...


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 8, 2019)

Pick this up 25 bucks thinking 40s it was the lady's dad's been in the barn for years


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Rustngrease said:


> Pick this up 25 bucks thinking 40s it was the lady's dad's been in the barn for years
> 
> View attachment 1011770
> 
> ...



You shoulda waited until tomorrow. This thread starts again each Sunday


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 8, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> Got this today
> 
> View attachment 1008649



NIIICE!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 8, 2019)

Rustngrease said:


> Pick this up 25 bucks thinking 40s it was the lady's dad's been in the barn for years
> 
> View attachment 1011770
> 
> ...



Do you want to triple your money??


----------

